# Long tail motor build



## DixieDawg2shot (Dec 16, 2014)

I think I'm going buy a 13hp predator motor and a long tail conversion kit in the next couple of weeks. I'm going to put it on a small 14 ft Jon boat for hunting smaller overgrown places and/or places without ramps.  Has anyone ever done this? Any tips on what kind of kit to buy or just tips in general.


----------



## welderguy (Dec 16, 2014)

Tpecho built one just recently. He posted a thread on it.I think the kit he used was called Mudskipper.


----------



## Animal slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Look up beaver dam mud runners they sell kits and can answer all ur ? They also have videos on Craigslist to prove what they will do good luck


----------



## Animal slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Youtube not Craigslist lol


----------



## Animal slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

https://www.beaverdammudrunners.com/


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 17, 2014)

a buddy of mine got one of these and a forum member on here has one too I think if I remember correctly. 

http://mudmotorkit.com/mud-motor-kits/medium-swamp-runner.html


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a 13 hp honda 390 in perfect shape laying around. For 495 im gonna have to build one.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 17, 2014)

Is this the kit with aluminum prop?


----------



## Animal slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Mud runners prop is stainless and there only 10$


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 17, 2014)

Don't do any modifications to that predator. Their notorious for slinging rods and valve trouble. Keep it stock and it should last.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 17, 2014)

Animal slayer said:


> Mud runners prop is stainless and there only 10$



Naa, You aint getting a stainless prop for 10 bucks.


----------



## Animal slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah I was wrong there aluminum


----------



## Animal slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CQTUoapmD_s


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Dec 17, 2014)

Built one and love it, Some guys on here can attest to how versatile it is and how much gunk it can run through without skipping a beat. if you are located close to me, you can come check it out. i use the swamp runner mud motor kit on a 16 hp motor


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks for the input, I've been doing research over the past couple of days and think I am going with the swamp runner.  I'm glad you told me that about the modifications yaker because I was probably going to try to tune that thing up a little.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 18, 2014)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> Thanks for the input, I've been doing research over the past couple of days and think I am going with the swamp runner.  I'm glad you told me that about the modifications yaker because I was probably going to try to tune that thing up a little.



Any Honda clone, including the predator, can be safely modified, but you have to fix the weakest links first.  The weakest link is the valve system.  Replace the valves with solid valves and put on stronger springs.  Add stronger push rods.  Once you do that, you can start performance mods.  A mikuni carb and a better flow exhaust can also be done without a valve job, but frankly, I would do the valve job for any marine use.  This is true with even the B&S Vanguards.  If I hadn't pulled my heads this year, I had a valve ready to drop.  Replaced with solid stainless steel valves and they should be good to go.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 18, 2014)

Those clone motors are being used at the gocart tracks and there turning more rpms with those than i do on my big block briggs. They will fail at the gocart tracks but thats spinning 7k plus rpm.  The blocks split down the middle.  But i dont believe you will spin near that in the water with a good prop.  Thats another thing the aluminum props gona wear easy so your rpm will climb as the prop gets smaller.


----------



## S.Tanner (Dec 18, 2014)

I built this one a while back from scratch and it was a fun project. Backwater Mud Motors makes some cool looking frame kits too btw.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 18, 2014)

Yall buying these kits would benifit from that plate above the prop like in the pic Shane put up^^    In the videos posted the prop looks to be going up and down the entire time the motor is under power.  This plate will stop that.


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 27, 2014)

dumb question. On these kits is it just general assembly or is there a lot of welding required? It looks like a fun project to do.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Dec 27, 2014)

You just bolt them in. I just ordered a 22hp v twin preditor but it's on backorder, so it won't make its debut this season.


----------



## strutlife (Dec 27, 2014)

I have hunted with him. His boat is just about unstoppable. Add some gator glide on it and he will be able to shoot thru grass really easy. His boat will run 18 mph that I know of and that was measured by gps.


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 28, 2014)

what would be a good motor size for a 1436 jon boat?


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 4, 2015)

DixieDawg2shot said:


> You just bolt them in. I just ordered a 22hp v twin preditor but it's on backorder, so it won't make its debut this season.



Are you still putting it on the 14 ft jon boat? I looked up that engine and I'm guessing it's a Honda gx690 clone. That thing looks sick! And I'm guessing you are going with the swamp runner large kit? Man, this thread has intrigued me and I'm about to order something too. If nothing more than just to have something cool I kinda made. Please keep us informed on how the build goes.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 4, 2015)

Led Zeppelin said:


> Built one and love it, Some guys on here can attest to how versatile it is and how much gunk it can run through without skipping a beat. if you are located close to me, you can come check it out. i use the swamp runner mud motor kit on a 16 hp motor



If this is who I think it is, I can attest to that. His boat went in and out of places, where we had to get out and drag our boat.


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 4, 2015)

Led Zeppelin said:


> Built one and love it, Some guys on here can attest to how versatile it is and how much gunk it can run through without skipping a beat. if you are located close to me, you can come check it out. i use the swamp runner mud motor kit on a 16 hp motor


What type of 16 hp did you put on the swamp runner?


----------

